#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Waarom Ik????

## miss_moi20

NOU mense ik moet zeggen er zitten een paar mensen tussen die weten hoe je een goede verhaal moet schrijven... dus bij deze  :ole:  
En na genoeg verhalen te hebben gelezen, ga ik het nu proberen....

Nou hier gaat ie dan ik hoop dat jullie laten weten wat jullie ervan vinden.....

Het verhaal het: WAAROM IK????








 :huil:  Ik kan er niet meer tegen, waarom keren ze zig altijd tegen mij..
wat heb ik hun aangedaan dat ze me allemaal zo erg haten?? ik ben altijd recpect vol geweest en altijd heel behulpvol tegenover iedereen dat kan je van mn zus niet zeggen...maar nu is het over. ze haten mij voor niks en nu zal ik me ook hatelijk gaan dragen misschien dat ze me dan gaan mogen...bij mn zus werkt het in ieder geval wel...

'EH TRUT KOM ETEN!!!' ah hou tog je k***** bek a k***** slet.. 
demmh wat had ik een hekel aan haar mn klote zus Nora. Als ik met mn vriendinnen anissa en assia was die zussen vn elkaar zijn, wenste ik soms dat Nora en ik zo zouden zijn, maar dat zal nooit gebeuren wij zijn net water en vuur. Waarom heb k zelfs nooit begrepen...altijd bewaarde ik haar geheimen als ik ergens agter kwam terwijl zij me altijd veraadde
Naast nora heb ik nog twee andere broeren... nu nog maar 1..Mn lieve broer Youssef was de enige die voor me opkwam, hij was mijn alles, maar tot op een dag...Ya Rabbi waarom heb je hem van me af gepakt, waarom niet Nora of Yassin?? Yassin was mn andere broer..hij was og veel erger dan Nora...altijd weer met leugens thuis komen dat ie mij gezien heeft met een jongen terwijl ik dat nooit zou doen en dat wist Youssef en nam het altijd voor me op toen hij nog leefde, maar op een dag kwam het nieuws dat Youssef een auto ongeluk had gemaakt en op slag dood was, omdat hij zijn gordel niet om had.... Waarom Youssef, waarom...Ik hou zoveel van je, waar ben je, Waarom heb je me in de steek gelaten Youssef?? Ik werdt uit mn gedachten gehaald door mijn moeder die mn kamer binnen stormde: (dit zei ze in het marokkaans..)
Ben je doof ofzo, je moet komen eten en je weet dat ik niet hou van die scheld worden die je gbruikt en Bammm daar was de eerste rake klap van vandaag maar ik wist dat er meer zouden volgen.... iederdeen in dit huis lijkt een hekel te hebben aan mij: Mijn moeder, vader, zus en broer?? Waarom?? dat is wat ik me altijd af vraag.. Snel liep ik langs mn moeder, voordat ik nog meer klappen kreeg en ging naar beneden om met mn 'familie' te eten... 
We zaten allemaal rond de tafel en daar kwamen de eerste vergelijkingen al, ohw wat had ik hier tog een hekel aan....
Mn moeder: Wat moet ik tog met jouw, je kan geneens koken, hoe ga je dat later doen als je getrouwd bent?? Denk je dat je man niks ervan gaat zeggen en je schoon familie die je zal uit lachen en die mij zal uitlachen omdat ik jou niks heb geleerd he?? 'Maar waarom zeg je dat tegen mij??? Nora is veel ouder en zie kookt ook niet??'
'Veel ouder? Twee jaar maar en jij maakt mij al veel ouder..eh slet wat denk je wel dat jij niet oud ben ofzo' 'hou tog je mond ik ben nog maar 17 , WAT DENKEN JULLIE DAT IK NU AL GA TROUWEN OFZO?? IS DAT WAT JULLIE DNKEN, NOU IK DAGT HET NIET IK TROUW PAS WANNEER IK WIL EN MET WIE IK WIL' Daar begon mn vader : 'OH MET WIE JE WILT, MET KLAAS OF PIET, IS DAT WAT JE BEDOELD??' 'AL IS HET MET JANTJE ALS IK VAN HEM EN HIJ VAN MIJ HOUDT DAN TROUWEN WE, OF JULLIE DAT NOU LEUK VINDEN OF NIET' Dat had ik beter niet kunnen zeggen, ik zag mijn vader al opstaan, ik wou naar boven rennen,maar het was al te laat. ik voelde hoe ik aan mijn haren naar boven werdt getrokken en in mekaar werdt geslagen en daarna mn kamer in werdt gegooit.. 'ALS IK IEMAND VIND DIE MET JE WIL TROUWEN ZAL JE OOK MET HEM TROUWEN OF JE HET NU LEUK VIND OF NIET' Na deze worden stampte mijn vader weg.. De laatste tijd ging dat altijd zo, alsof ze me zo graag het huis uit willen, maar ik mag niet zelf kiezen met wie ik ga trouwen... En altijd als ik zeg dat ik trouw met wie ik wil denken ze gelijk dat ik met een nederlander wil trouwen ofzo en begint met het opnoemen van nederlandse namen zoals Klaas, Piet, Hans etc.. God mag weten wie dat zijn... alsof nederlanders een of andere ziekte hebben ofzo, niet dat ik zo graag met een nederlander wil treouwen of dat ik een nederlander op het oog heb, maar als ik een leuke nederlander zal tegen komen en hij goed voor me is zal ik wel met hem willen trouwen, daar is tog niks mee of wel, Maar dit was alweer de honderste keer dat ik het mezelf af vroeg en wist dat ik ermaa moest ophouden voordat ik nog gek zou worden.... 
en dat zouden mn 'familie' maar al te graag zien, maar dat geluk zal ik ze nooit gunnen...nooit..


EN WAT VINDEN JULLIE ER TOT NU TOE VAN???

----------


## miss22

je mag wel doorgaan hoor het is een heel goed begin  :Wink:

----------


## minatje

goed begin, ga zo door...........  :ole:

----------


## maryampje

ik heb hier ook een verhaal staan met de titel waarom ik.
dus denk je niet dat de mensen verward zullen raken met jou en mijn verhaal  :argwaan:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door maryampje_ 
> *ik heb hier ook een verhaal staan met de titel waarom ik.
> dus denk je niet dat de mensen verward zullen raken met jou en mijn verhaal *






 :boeps:  meen je dat?? Oeps dat wis ik niet.... en nu??

----------


## miss_moi20

Tnx voor de reactie....Minatje en miss22

ik ben bezig met een grote vervolg en die zal ik speciaal voor mijn 1ste twee fans neer zetten

 :zwaai:

----------


## maryampje

we kunnen niks anders doen duszzzzzzzzzzz
laten zo

----------


## miss_moi20

hier gaat ie dan een vervolg voor mijn 1ste twee fans:


Maar dit was alweer de honderste keer dat ik het mezelf af vroeg en wist dat ik ermaa moest ophouden voordat ik nog gek zou worden.... 
en dat zouden mn 'familie' maar al te graag zien, maar dat geluk zal ik ze nooit gunnen...nooit..


_Een week later:_  

Tringggg...'Yes hehe.' 'So egt, ik dagt dat er nooit een einde zou komen aan deze schooldag' dit was mijn beste vriendin Anissa, een heel mooi meisje met een heerlijke leven..kort gezegd ze had alles wat ik niet had. Schatten van ouders, een hele lieve broer, twee hele schattige broertjes en een schat van een zus.. 'He layla, waar ben je met je gedachten, ik vertel je een hele verhaal en je luisterd niet eens' 'Sorry, maar wat zei je'? 'Niks laat maar, en ehh waar was je met je gedachten, dagt je aan Mo??' 'Nee yoh, ben jij gek, waarom zou ik aan hem denke??' 'AAn wie zat je dan te denken?' 'Aan youssef' 'oh, het spijt me sgat' 'nee het geeft niet, ik ehh ik mis hem anissa, het is nu al bijna twee maanden geleden, maar ik denk nog dag en nacht aan hem. Waarom hij anissa, waarom, ik hield van hem, hij was alles voor me..' 
'Ik weet het meissie, het was ook een sgat van een jonge, maar wat ik niet begrijp is dat ze niks van hem terug hebben gevonden' 
'Dat is ook waar ik altijd aan denk, Kom we gaan hier zitten. ik liet me naast anissa op een bankje zakken en dagt terug aan de dag waarop ik het slechte nieuws kreeg...

_Tring.... Tring.... Tring.... Neem die telefoon op, demmh moet ik dan alles zelf doen.. Gelukkig mn vader nam al op. Ik zat net verdiept in mijn lievelings serie: the pretender, toen ik mn vader hoorde schreeuwen: WAT DAT KAN NIET WAAR ZIJN....WAAR IS HIJ NU....WAT???....HOE IS DAT MOGELIJK....HOE KON JE DIT LATEN GEBEUREN....
Baba, wat is er? wat is er? ik voelde me duizelig worden toen ik zag dat mn vader de telefoon uit zn hand liet vallen en boos naar buiten ging
Hallo met wie spreek ik.... 'tuut...tuut..tuut' shit ze hadden al neer gelegd.. Er spookte allerlei vragen door mn hoofd en ik voelde dat er iets mis was, maar wat?? Tring...Tring... Shit de telefoon, snel voordat ze weer neer leggen, Hallo met Layla, met wie spreek ik? 'Goedemiddag mevrouw, spreek ik met de familie Boukhari?' 
JA, daar spreekt u mee en met wie spreek ik? 'Mijn naam ik van der Hoofd, recherche, ik heb slecht nieuws voor u, 'ehh sorry wat bedoeld u' het spijt me maar uw ik neem aan uw broer is bij een auto ongeluk betrokken geweest' ''WAT, WAAR IS HIJ NU EN OVER WIE HEB JE HET IK HEB TWEE BROERS' 
'Der zat iemand bij je broer en die verklaart dat het Youssef is'
'YOUSSEF NEEEE, NIET YOUSSEF IS IS HIJ....' ''Het spijt me mevrouw maar hij is overleden' ik voelde me steeds duizeliger worden, maar ik kon nog net vragen 'WAAR HEBBEN JULLIE HEM NU GEBRACHT' 
'mevrouw de auto is in brand gevlogen en is niks van youssef over, zijn medezittende kon nog net op tijd voordat de auto in brand vloog ontsnappen, maar youssef had geen gordel om en raakte bij de aanrijding bewusteloos waardoor hij niet ontsnappen kon, het spijt me'
Alles werdt ineens zwart voor me_  



Ik ga zo snel mogelijk weer verder , ik moet nu ff weg  :zwaai:

----------


## SiHaM_00

Ey meid ga snel verder...
 :ole:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door SiHaM_00_ 
> *Ey meid ga snel verder...
> *





kijk eens een vervolgje voor jouw  :knipoog:  


Alles werdt ineens zwart voor me 

Laylalayla ja kom we gaan naar huis anissa, waarom had hij geen gordel om, dat deed hij altijd, en waarom is er niks van hem terug gevonden na de brand, alles kan tog niet verbrand en tot as geworden zijn geworden ik weet het ook niet layla het spijt me, ik weet dat je nog afscheid had willen nemen, maar het is beter voor je om je erover heen te zetten ik wist dat anissa gelijk had, maar ik kon het tog niet en waarom waren mn ouders er zo snel over heen gekomen, en alweer komen er duizenden vragen naar boven waar ik geen antwoord ophad maar wat ik niet wist is dat ik er ook geen antwoord op wou hebben

Doei meid ik zie je morgen, zal ik je om 13.00 uur op komen halen dan gaan we lekker shoppen is goed, ik zie je morgen en layla laat het rusten

Snel liep ik naar binnen en zag dat mijn ouders al thuis waren.
Salaam Alaikom 'Alaikom Salaam, waar was je de hele tijd?'
ik zat op school waar anders. Ik vroeg me af waarom ze mij altijd steeds vragen waar ik bleef, terwijl mn zus tot s avonds laat weg bleef. Ik liep snel door naar mn kamer en besloot om maar eens mn kamer op te ruimen. Dan kan ik morgen lekker uitslapen in een keurige kamer. ik zette de radio aan en begon begon met het opruimen van mn kleren, hierna ruimde ik mn boekenkast op en zo door totdat mn kamer er picobello uit zag. Shit het is al 21.00 uur en ik heb nog geen eens gegeten. Nou ja nog maar 1 kast dan ben ik gelukkig klaar. wat is dat nou?? Midden in de kast op een stapel tijdschriften zag ik een opgevouwde briefje, van waar ik zeker wist dat het niet van mij kon zijn, want deze papier soort heb ik helemaal niet. Nieuwschierig pakte ik het blaadje op en net toen ik het open wou vouwen hoorde ik mn broer roepen. 'Telefoon voor jouw eh heks, ben je doof ofzo''
Ik kom, ik kom. snel stopte ik het briefje tussen 2 tijdschriften en liep naar beneden naar de telefoon. 
Hallo? 'He layla, met anissa' Ja wat is er? 'We hadden tog voor morge afgesproken, maar ik kan niet mee, ik ga dit weekend naar mn nicht in belgie, sorry' nee joh geeft niks, ik heb net mn kamer opgeruimd en ik ben helemaal kapot dus ik denk dat ik de hel tijd in mn bed blijf 
'oke is goed, zie ik je dan maandag' Is goed meid, ik zie je nog ciao
Jammer joh ik had egt zin om ff iets leuks te gaan doen met anissa, maar ja niks aan te doen. nu maar eerst wat gaan eten, straks verhonger ik nog. met mn bord vol liep ik naar boven, ik was hartstikke nieuwschierig naar wat er op dat papiertje staat.....


 :blij:  zo meteen nog een stuk

----------


## miss_moi20

ik was hartstikke nieuwschierig naar wat er op dat papiertje staat.....

Met trillende handen pakte ik het papiertje op en vouwde het open. Ik was nerveus en dat kwam omdat het net leek of het papiertje daar op mij zat te wachten totdat ik het zou vinden. Ik vouwde het open en begon te lezen:

_Mijn lieve Layla,

Wanneer je deze brief aan het lezen bent, dan ben ik er niet meer. 
Niet omdat ik het wil maar omdat het niet anders kan.
Ik schrijf je deze brief om je te zeggen dat ik heel veel van je hou
en ik heb er ook alles aan gedaan om je te bescherm tegen de mensen die je willen kwetsen. Layla jij betekent heel veel voor mij en daarom ben je altijd in mn gedachten waar ik ook ben. 
Ik beloof je dat ik je nog steeds zal beschermen alkal ben ik niet meer bij jouw. Ik ben er nog steeds maar kan mezelf niet meer aan jouw vertonen, hoeveel mij dat ook pijn doet. Layla laat deze brief nooit aan iemand zien en praat er met niemand over. Niemand is je vertrouwen waard. Ik weet hoe moeilijk dit voor je is, maar geloof me het is beter zo. Ooit zullen we elkaar weerzien wanneer de tijd daar is. Ik hou heel veel van je en ik zal je erg gaan missen, maar heb geduld, heb geduld het komt allemaal weer goed. Dat beloof ik je..

Jouw lieve broer Youssef_ 


Tranen rolde over mn gezicht. Oh mn lieve broer wat betekent deze brief? Wist je dat je dood ging? Wat bedoel je met de mensen die me willen kwetsen, wie zijn dat? Tegen wie bescherm je mij? Wat bedoel je met elkaar weerzien? Heb je het over het Hiernamaals of zullen we elkaar in dit leven weerzien? Maar je bent er tog niet meer? Waarom mag ik deze bref aan niemand laten zien? Waarom mag ik er met niemand over praten? Hoezo is niemand te vertrouwen? Weer schiette duizende vragen mijn hoofd binnen die ik niet kan beantwoorden. 
Ya rabbi geef mij antwoorden op mijn vragen. Ya rabbi help mij. 
Uitgeput viel ik in een diepe slaap.


(Gaap) Op mijn wekker zag ik dat het al 13.00 uur was. Zo ik heb lekker lang geslapen. Ik liep naar de badkamer en nam een heerlijke koude douche. Ik trok een broek en een licht groene strech shirt aan en liep naar beneden. 
'Zo ben je eindelijk wakker, wat dacht je ik ga pas naar beneden als ik zeker weet dat alle huishoudelijke werkjes gedaan zijn eh vieze slet'
heb ik jouw gevraagd om het te doen, nee tog hou dan je klote bek dicht. demmh wat een trut elke dag kreeg ik een nog grotere hekel aan mn zus. Ik draaide me om en zag mn vader op de bank zitten en voor het eerst schoot me iets te binnen. Waarom denk ik er nu pas aanl komt het door de brief. Papa ' Wat' mag ik iets vragen? 'snel dan ik ga zo weg' oke, ehh.... op de dag dat we te horen kregn dat ehh Youssef....ehh...er niet meer was, daarvoor kreeg jij een telefoontje, waar je heel boos om werdt, .... wie was er aan de lijn en wat zei die?
Ik zag hoe mn vader verbleekte of verbeeldde ik me dat maar? 
'ik weet niet waar je het over hebt, ik krijg wel meer telefoontjes
ik weet het niet meer' Met deze woorden liep mn vader naar buiten
Toen ik mij omdraaide zag ik dat ook mn zus en moeder zig raar gedroegen. Wat was er aan de hand, vroeg ik mezelf af? 

Layla, ge ff boodschappen doen, hier is de boodschappen lijst, zied schiet op. ik trok mn jas en laarzen aan en nam het lijstje mee. Gelukkig is de supermarkt niet zo ver weg. 

_Nora's perspectief: Mam, denk je dat Layla er ooit achter komt? 
'dat mag nooit gebeuren hoor je me, nooit' Oh layla het spijt me, ik haat je niet, maar ik kan niet anders. Jij mag nooit achter dit geheim komen. het spijt me._  

Met 2 zware tassen liep ik terug naar huis. 'eh sorry zal ik ff helpen''
nee dank je. Twee licht bruine ogen keken me aan, zijn lichtbruine golved haar veraadde dat hij van marokaans afkomst moest zijn. 
'geef maar een tas dan help ik je dragen' Ik zei nee dank je. Snel liep ik bij hem vandaan, ik hoop dat niemand mij gezien heeft in ruzie heb ik vandaag egt geen zin. 

_'hallo....ja met mij.....nee ze liet me niet helpen....ja ik kan haar moeilijk dwingen....ja is goed de volgende keer.....laterzz.._ 

Toen ik thuis aan kwam legde ik de spullen in de keuken en ging naar mn kamer. Ik denk dat ik me maar ff ga omkleden en dan in mn eentje naar de stad...ff weg van hier. Yemma 'wat' ik ga ff naar de stad
'wat doen' kleren kijken ' je bent voor 7 uur thuis' is goed
gelijk de h&m binnen natuurlijk, daar zijn altijd de leukste kleren. Met een tas vol kleren liep ik de burger king binnen. Na wat te hebben besteld liep ik naar de achterste tafel in de hoek. Wat ik niet wist was dat iemand mij al vanaf mn huis aan het volgen was. het was best wel druk zag ik. Oh Youssef, wat is er tog met iedereen aan de hand? 
Waarom doet iedereen zo raar? En hoe wist je dat dat je dood zou gaan? Het was tog een ongeluk of niet? Ik wist zeker dat jij altijd een gordel om zou doen, of niet? 
'sorry hoor, maar mag ik hiet naast je komen zitten?' er zijn tog plaatsen genoeg? 'nee hoor ik zie er geen, jij wel?' shit hij had gelijk, ik was zo in gedachten verzonken dat ik geneens zag dat het hier steeds voller werdt. ' nou mag het?' oh ja natuurlijk. He??ken ik hem niet ergens van? is dat niet die jongen die me vroeg of hij me kon helpen met mn boodschappen? ja ik weet het zeker dat was hij. Is dit nou toeval? 'volgens mij, heb je me nu al genoeg bestudeerd of niet'
oh, ik voelde me rood worden. Sorry, ik vroeg me alleen af of ik jouw niet ergens van kende. Was jij niet degene die me vandaag vroeg of je me met mn boodschappen kon helpen?? 'he je hebt gelijk, ja dat is waar, zo toevallig vind je niet?' ja 'he mn naam is Monier' oh hoi
'ja en ehhh...' wat en ' wat is jouw naam' sorry, mn naam is Layla, maar ik moet er nu vandoor, doei . 'h Layla, wacht eff, dit is mn nummer voor het geval je eens wilt praten ofzo' ik nam het papiertje aan en liep weg. Ik voelde hoe iik werdt nagekeken....


Nou dit is het weer voor vandaag, mijn vingers doen zeer van het typen, dus morgu ga ik weer verder....  :knipoog:  

doeggggggg

----------


## missy246

Ey meid..echt een goed verhaal en spannend...

Ga snel verder...  :knipoog:  ...

Trouwens ik ben ook SiHaM_00.....

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door missy246_ 
> *Ey meid..echt een goed verhaal en spannend...
> 
> Ga snel verder...  ...
> 
> Trouwens ik ben ook SiHaM_00.....*





tnxxx meid You're the best!!!  :knipoog:  

ik heb maar een klein stukje kunnen typen, maar ik ga snel weer verder  :zwaai:  



Ik voelde hoe ik werd nagekeken.


He Anissa ben je klaar? Straks komen we nog te laat op school. ja ik kom 
Gelukkig kwamen we nog net op tijd de klas binnen. ga maar gauw zitten dames, ik was net bezig een nieuwe leerling voor te stellen. Klas dit is Mounier. Mounier vertel eens wat over jezelf. nou mn naam is mounier, ik ben 18 jaar oud en ik ben net verhuisd waardoor ik naar deze school ben gekomen Mounier? Dat is die jongen die ik zo vaak tegen kom, wat doet hij hier? Is hij egt verhuisd of achtervolgd hij me de hele tijd? Nee joh, hij moet wel verhuisd zijn, ik draai weer door, waarom zou hij mij achter volgen? dus mounier je kent nog niemand? nou eigenlijk heb ik Layla al eerder ontmoet oh dat komt goed uit heb je in ieder geval alvast iemand die je kan helpen met je huiswerk, want je moet nog veel inhalen ja dat klopt, als layla dat ten minste goed vind he layla, vanwaar ken je mounier? nou ik ken hem niet, ik heb hem alleen een paar keer tegen gekomen . de rest van de les voelde ik hoe ik werd bekeken door mounier, maar ik deed alsof ik het niet zag. Wat moet hij tog van me? He aniss de bel is gegaan, zullen we naar de kantine gaan ff wat eten 
is goed he Layla shit wat moet hij nu weer van me? 




nou doeggggg allemaalll ik ga snel weer verder  :wohaa:

----------


## SiHaM_00

Ey lieverd....

Wel beetje kort he maar goed maakt neit uit....ga snel verder....  :knipoog:

----------


## miss22

echt super ga gauw verder ik wil graag weten wat er met haar broer is gebeurt alsjeblieft schiet op  :lachu:

----------


## miss_remix

ewa meid ga gauw verder  :player:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door SiHaM_00_ 
> *Ey lieverd....
> 
> Wel beetje kort he maar goed maakt neit uit....ga snel verder.... *





Hey sgat tnx, ik beloof dat ik zo snel mogelijk weer door ga, maar ik moet het allemaal nog typen en dat kost een beetje tijd..  :rotpc:  
Beyyyyy  :zwaai:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door miss22_ 
> *echt super ga gauw verder ik wil graag weten wat er met haar broer is gebeurt alsjeblieft schiet op *




 :Iluvu:  ik ga zo snel mogelijk weer verder oke....
bedankt voor de reactie beyyyyy  :zwaai:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door miss_remix_ 
> *ewa meid ga gauw verder *




 :Iluvu:  ik ga gauw weer verder...tnx voor je reactie  :zwaai:

----------


## miss_remix

ik kan al nie wachten op die vervolg van je :tong uitsteken:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door miss_remix_ 
> *ik kan al nie wachten op die vervolg van je*





 :wohaa:  ik denk dat ik hem wel morge kan plaatsen want ik moet zo weg en heb niet veel tijd, daarom zal ik de vervolg zo groot maken als ik kan voor morgu, deal?!! nou doei doei.. :zwaai:

----------


## miss_remix

oke is goed :frons:  :grote grijns:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door miss_remix_ 
> *oke is goed*



Nou beloof is beloofd hier komt de vervolg  :knipoog:  

shit wat moet hij nu weer van me? 

Ja wat is er? Nou ik ehh vroeg me af of je mij zou willen helpen met wiskunde. Ik moet zoveel inhalen maar ik snap er niks van Nou eigenlijk. Wat layla probeert te zeggen is dat zei een kei is in wiskunde en dat zei jouw graag zou willen helpen, tog lay? ja tnx anis oke is dat dan geregeld is goed monier, voor morgu naar schooltijd in de kantine ok? Oke is goed tnx. Maar ik ga er nu vandoor tot morgu meiden doeg. Shit anissa waarom zei je dat nou? Zag je niet wat voor lekker ding hij is en volgens mij is hij smoor op jouw nou ik weet het niet hoor, ik heb er niet veel zin in kom op nou, je bent een kei in wiskunde en je helpt er iemand mee wat is daar verkeerd aan? oke oke als hij er maar geen gewoonte van maakt hahah 

He hoe gaat ie?ja met mij gaat lekkerik bel om te zeggen dat het geregeld is.morgu helpt ze me met wiskundeja het gaat steeds beter daar zorg ik wel voor.is goed laterzz

Thuis aangekomen plofte ik neer op mn bed. Dammh wat een dag, is het nou toeval of niet dat ik monier zo vaak tegen kom? Ik weet het egt niet meer, ik ga maar ff douchen ff ontspannen. Na een heerlijke douche stapte ik mn kamer weer in toen ik mn mobiel hoorde afgaan, shit wie nu weer? Ja hallo.hallo???.nou what ever ik heb egt geen zin in deze flauwekul, boos deed ik mn mobiel uit en weer dwaalde mn gedachten weg. He lieverd he youssef kijk eens wat ik voor je heb een kado? Waarom? Wat is het? iets dat je altijd al wou een mobiel? yep, kijk eensnou wat vind je der van? hij is zo mooi, oh dank je sgat ja, ik dagt als pa het niet wil halen haal ik er wel een voor jouw, maar laat het nu ff nog aan niemand zien anders pakken pa of ma of iemand anders het af ja is goed dank je lieverd je bent een egte sgat ik weet het hahaha Mijn mobiel is het enige wat ik van Youssef nog heb, waardoor ik hem bij me voel.oh Youssef ik mis je zo erg 



De volgende dag na schooltijd:

oke vertel me wat snap je precies niet van wiskunde? 'eh..alles' 
dat wordt een lange middag bedacht ik mezelf. oke dan beginnen we breuken...... 2 uur later snapte monier eindelijk wat er werdt bedoeld met breuken, hoe je procenten uitrekend etc...
'he layla, ik wil je bedanken voor je hulp, ga je mee naar de mac ik trakteer' nou eigenlijk moet ik naar huis 'oh kom op nou het is pas 4 uur en normaal zouden we pas om half 5 vrij zijn, kom op ik wil je bedanken voor je hulp' nou oke dan, maar als ik weg ga dan ga ik weg ok? 'oke is goed' samen liepen we naar de mac die niet ver van ons school lag en nadat we besteld hadden zaten we aan een tafel achterin de hoek. we pratte over koetjes en kalfjes en het was hartstikke leuk totdat hij vroeg of ik nog broers of zussen had. 
ik heb een zus en een broer. eigenlijk had ik twee broers maar 1 is ehh bij een auto ongeluk om het leven gekomen 'oh wat erg het spijt me' 
ja het is inderdaad erg, hij was mn leivelijngsbroer 'en nu, is hij in marokko begraven??' nee 'nee, hoe bedoel je' hij is niet ehh...hij is niet terug gevonden 'maar dan is hij tog niet dood' jawel de auto vloog in brand nadat hij een ongeluk maakte en omdat hij geen gordel omhad raakte hij bewusteloos bij de klap en kon de auto niet ontsnappen, waardoor hij helemaal is afgebrand want de brandweer was ook te laat gewaarschuwd 'oh wat erg voor je' ja maar ik ehh ga er nu vandoor dank je voor de traktatie 'geen dank, ik moet jouw bedanken voor je hulp' graag gedaan Op dat moment gaf monier mij een kus op mn wang en liep ik weg. 

_he ja met mij.....ze is net weg.....ja ze vertelde me over haar broer......nee er is niks van hem terecht.....ja ik denk dat je gelijk hebt, hij leeft nog.....yep, nog ff dan kunnen we het uitvoeren.....ja ze moet me nog ff vertrouwen....ja is goed....laterzz..._ 


Tring tring, ja hallo met layla 'he layla met anissa, hoe was het met monier?' 'gewoon ik heb hem geholpen en daarna zijn we naar de Mac gegaan, omdat hij zonodig iets wou terug doen, ik kom er net vandaan 
'oh leuk, ik zei tog dat hij je leuk vind en heeft hij nog wat gedaan ofzo?'
je bedoeld of hij me heeft gezoend right? 'ja eigenlijk wel, je hebt me ook altijd door zeg' ja he, nee maar hij gaf alleen een kus op mn wang als afscheid het betekent niks 'ja hoor maak dat maar de kat wijs, ik zei tog dat hij smoor op je was' nee joh, maar ehh ik mot nu hangen ik ben bijna thuis, ik spreek je nog ok? 'is goed meid, ik kom je morgu ophalen ok?' is goed, doegg 'doei sgat'


 :zwaai:

----------


## lady_marmelade

ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat, het is een leuk verhaal  :duim:

----------


## miss_remix

thnx meid ga gauw verder :knipoog:   :maf2:

----------


## Failouz

hey meid, 
ik wilde ff zeggen dat je ontzettend veel talent hebt om een boek te schrijven. Zeker voor de marokkaanse meisjes. Ik zou zeggen doe er wat mee en laat ons genieten van je verhalen. En vergeet vooral niet snel door te gaan met je verhaal. Echt meid klasse!

----------


## hafsa bouzi

ik moet wel zeggen dat dit echt een bangelijke verhaal is en wannner komt de vervolg
 :engel:   :rood:

----------


## miss22

echt weet top dat je een vervolg hebt geschreven echt super man ga gauw verder ok  :duim:

----------


## Dina_love_you

Ga verder ik heb je verhaal gelezee en ben nu fan van jeee ga verder echt een top verhaaaaaal leuk man ga verder

----------


## SaidiaChickJr

Het is so een mooie verhaal ga gauw verder XXX  :Smilie:

----------


## Failouz

meid ik vind het ontzettend leuk verhaal, en doe er wat mee want volgens mij kun je later een prima schrijfster worden. ga zo door!

----------


## Dina_love_you

Wil eeen vervolgggg wil een vervolgggggggggggg

----------


## Mocro-Flower

dit is echt een leuk verhaal  :Iluvu: 

BESLAMA - xx - Saida  :zwaai:

----------


## miss_moi20

lady_marmelade en miss_remix TNX voor jullie reacties
ik ga snel weer verder... gister kon ik niet verder gaan, omdat mn broer op bezoek was en als hij er is blijft hij letterlijk dag en nacht achter de pc nog wel spelletjes spelen en dat op zn 24 jarige leeftijd demm  :aanwal:  


Maar ik ga snel weer verder, ik ben blij te zien dat mn verhaal als goed wordt gezien  :grote grijns:  

nou doeggg  :zwaai:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door Failouz_ 
> *hey meid, 
> ik wilde ff zeggen dat je ontzettend veel talent hebt om een boek te schrijven. Zeker voor de marokkaanse meisjes. Ik zou zeggen doe er wat mee en laat ons genieten van je verhalen. En vergeet vooral niet snel door te gaan met je verhaal. Echt meid klasse!*







Tnx meid ik ben blij dat ik er een fan bij heb. Ben ik egt zo goed  :blozen:  

Ik zal ckr snel verder gaan, maar ik moet het vervolg nof ff typen..  :zwaai:   :knipoog:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door hafsa bouzi_ 
> *ik moet wel zeggen dat dit echt een bangelijke verhaal is en wannner komt de vervolg
>  *




 :knipoog:  ik beloof dat ik snel weer door zal gaan..ok?
doeggggggg  :zwaai:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door miss22_ 
> *echt weet top dat je een vervolg hebt geschreven echt super man ga gauw verder ok *




 :blozen:  Zal ik doen... doeggg  :zwaai:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door Dina_love_you_ 
> *Ga verder ik heb je verhaal gelezee en ben nu fan van jeee ga verder echt een top verhaaaaaal leuk man ga verder*





 :boogie:   :wohaa:  ik heb er een fan bij...ik ga gauw weer verder beloofd...doeggg  :zwaai:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door SaidiaChickJr_ 
> *Het is so een mooie verhaal ga gauw verder XXX *





 :duim:  TNX ik zal snel weer verder gaan...beloofd 
doegg  :zwaai:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door Mocro-Flower_ 
> *dit is echt een leuk verhaal 
> 
> BESLAMA - xx - Saida *




 :engel:  TNX

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door Failouz_ 
> *meid ik vind het ontzettend leuk verhaal, en doe er wat mee want volgens mij kun je later een prima schrijfster worden. ga zo door!*



 :blozen:  Ik zal na dat ik deze verhaal af heb, nog anderen schrijven....TNX 


Ik heb net jouw verhaal gelezen: In de maling genomen. en ook die is TOPPIE  :duim:  ga zo door

----------


## miss_moi20

ahhhhhhhahahhahahahhahah ik heb net een hele grote vervolg stukje getypd en wou het net verzenden toen bleek dat ik niet aangemeld was en alles werdt gewist....ahhahha ik kan hier tog zo kwaad om worden, heel het stuk opniew..demmhhhh  :huil:  

maar ik probeer het nogmaals, alleen nu voor ik het verzend ga ik het eerst opslaan op Word..


'is goed meid, ik kom je morgu ophalen ok?' is goed, doegg 'doei sgat' 
thuis aangekomen liep ik naar mn kamer toen mn mobiel weer afging . ja hallo? Hallo? Weer was het stil aan de andere kant ik deed mn mobiel uit en ging naar beneden naar de keuken. Salaam salaam antwoorde mn moeder. Waar is iedereen? je vader is nog niet thuisgekomen en je zus zou naar de stad gaan oh, mot ik je nog helpen met het eten? wat denk jij dan, wou je me hier alleen laten ofzo ik vroeg het alleen ff hoor 
jij moet het doen zonder het te vragen oke, dat doen jij soortgenoten ook, kijk maar naar je nichten ik wist dat ik nu stil moest zijn wil ik geen klappen ontvangen. Oke sorry ik maak het wel af. Mn moeder liep weg en ik bleef alleen in de keuken staan. De keukenmes die op de aanrecht stond was nu erg verleidelijk om het op te pakken en mezelf neer te steken, maar ik wist dat ik daar het lef niet voor had. Al had ik nog een hekel aan mn leven, mezelf pijn doen zou ik nooit kunnen, niet omdat ik bang ben voor de pijn want de pijn die mn familie me bezorgd ik tien keer pijnelijker maar het idee dat ik mezelf of iemand anders iets moet aandoen is te erg voor mij. Ik maakte het eten af en zag dat iedereen al thuis was gekomen, daarom serverde ik alles en aten we met zn allen aan de tafel. Na het eten ruimde ik op en waste ik af en ging naar mn kamer. Ik lag op mn bed toen mn gedachtes naar Monier gingen. Voelde ik me nou aangetrokken tot hem, nee tog? Ik ken hem amper en er was iets geheimzinnigs aan hemik deed mn mobiel aan omte kijken of ik oproepen had gemist. Ik zag dat ik 1 nieuwe bericht ontvangen had. _Layla vertrouw niemand_  las ik er. he?? van wie komt dit? ik besloot om degene terug te bellen, maar niemand nam op. Nadat ik mn huiswerk had gedaan viel ik in een droomloze slaap.

ik kan nu egt niet meer verder, ik moet alles opnieuw typen maar heb nu egt vinger pijn van het typen maar ik beloof dat ik snel weer verder zal gaan doeggggg  :zwaai:

----------


## Dina_love_you

ga snel verder meid ik wacht op je vervolg

----------


## hafsa bouzi

neem gerust je tijd om te scrijven maar ik moet zeggen dat het een mooi vervolg is  :jumping:   :jumping:   :jumping:  prachtig

----------


## Nesrine18

> _Geplaatst door hafsa bouzi_ 
> *neem gerust je tijd om te scrijven maar ik moet zeggen dat het een mooi vervolg is    prachtig*



[GLOW=skyblue]Je hebt helemaal gelijk <maar snel aub het is spannend en zo ik kan niet wachten. De meesten verhalen zijn na een week nog steeds niks bij getypt ik hoop dat het bij jou sneler gaat.

salam nisrin18  :zwaai:        [/GLOW]

----------


## Nesrine18

> _Geplaatst door hafsa bouzi_ 
> *neem gerust je tijd om te scrijven maar ik moet zeggen dat het een mooi vervolg is    prachtig*



[GLOW=skyblue]Je hebt helemaal gelijk <maar snel aub het is spannend en zo ik kan niet wachten. De meesten verhalen zijn na een week nog steeds niks bij getypt ik hoop dat het bij jou sneler gaat.

salam nisrin18  :zwaai:        [/GLOW]

----------


## SaidiaChickJr

Ga gauw verder :grote grijns: het is egt een goed verhaal so man  :duim:  

Doeg  :zwaai:

----------


## SiHaM_00

Ey meid...

Ga SnEl VeRdEr...ToP VeRhAaL.....  :ole:

----------


## Mocro-Flower

HEEyy.. ditt is echt een leuk verhaal
krijg er maar niet genoeg van  :maf2: 

beslama  :zwaai:   :grote grijns:

----------


## zina1985

ga snel verder pleas... groetjes

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door Dina_love_you_ 
> *ga snel verder meid ik wacht op je vervolg*




ok de vervolg komt eraan  :duim:   :zwaai:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door hafsa bouzi_ 
> *neem gerust je tijd om te scrijven maar ik moet zeggen dat het een mooi vervolg is    prachtig*




TNX meid  :duim:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door Nesrine18_ 
> *[GLOW=skyblue]Je hebt helemaal gelijk <maar snel aub het is spannend en zo ik kan niet wachten. De meesten verhalen zijn na een week nog steeds niks bij getypt ik hoop dat het bij jou sneler gaat.
> 
> salam nisrin18        [/GLOW]*





nee hoor bij mij gaat het veel sneller  :Wink:  
 :zwaai:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door SaidiaChickJr_ 
> *Ga gauw verderhet is egt een goed verhaal so man  
> 
> Doeg *


TNX meid jullie zijn allemaal  :duim: 

ik ga snel verder doegggg  :zwaai:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door SiHaM_00_ 
> *Ey meid...
> 
> Ga SnEl VeRdEr...ToP VeRhAaL..... *



TNX  :wohaa:  


vervolgje komt eraan doegggggg  :zwaai:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door Mocro-Flower_ 
> *HEEyy.. ditt is echt een leuk verhaal
> krijg er maar niet genoeg van 
> 
> beslama  *





 :wohaa:  dan heb je geluk hij is nog lang niet klaar, 


TNX voor je reactie  :duim:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door zina1985_ 
> *ga snel verder pleas... groetjes*




ok het vervolgje komt eraan  :wohaa:  
ik ben blij dat je het leuk vind  :melig2:  
doegggg  :zwaai:

----------


## miss_moi20

TNX allemaal voor jullie reactie en hier is nog een vervolgje
 :zwaai:  


Nadat ik mn huiswerk af had viel ik in een droomloze slaap. 


Layla schiet op ok we komen te laat sorry sorry ik kom al, ik had me verslapen ok geeft niet, maar wij komen egt vaak te laat ik weet. Gelukkig kwamen we net op tijd de klas binnen en ik zag dat Monier er al was. Hoi he zina, hoe is ie? gaat goed, maar ik ehh ga achter zitten ik zie je nog wel ok Nadat de les afgelopen was gingen anissa en ik in de kantine zitten. mag ik naast jullie komen zitten dames, vroeg Monier. Ja natuurlijk, zei anissa Kan je layla gezelschap houden ik moet namelijk nog naar de bib. Ben zo terug ok? shit ik wist dat anissa dit express deed, maar wat kan ik zeggen. Ehhja is ehh goed. doegg ik zag hoe anissa weg liep en zich omdraaide en een knipoog gaf. Hhahahaa wat een meid. ik werd uit mn gedachten gehaald door monier die iest vroeg. Ja wat is er? ik wou je iets zeggen ja? nou ik ehhhsinds de eerste keer dat ik je zag vind ik je al leuk, dus ik vroeg me af of je ehh of ik ehhjouw vriend mag zijn?? ik ehh..weet het niet. oh sorry wil je me eerst beter leren kennen? ja eigenlijk wel, eerst beter leren kennen. dat komt dan goed uit, wat dagt je van een middag naar de Mac om elkaar beter te leren kennen ehh..ja dat is goed, maar anissa gaat dan mee, want eigenlijk zouden we met zn tweeen iets doen ok? ja is goed met zn 3en, vandaag?? yep is goed, na schooltijd ok? ja is goed, dan zie ik je zo, ik ga nu ff naar buiten ok? ja is goed 
laterz doeg Ik zag hoe hij weg liep naar buiten, zn loopje as best grappig hahaha. Ik voelde mn mobiel over gaan, ik wist ckr dat het anissa is die vraagt hoe het is gegaan hahahah. Maar het bleek een berichtje te zijn. Ik opende het en begon te lezen: _ vertrouw niemand!!!!!!_  Las ik er. He?? Wie is dat nou, waarom mag ik niemand vertrouwen waar slaat dat op?? Ik probeerde naar deze nummer te bellen, maar weer nam niemand op??!! 


 :zwaai:

----------


## hafsa bouzi

wow ik heb er gewoon geen woorden niet meer voor het word als maar beter ik kan niet wachten tot het vervolg neem gerust de tijd  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:

----------


## Failouz

MEID GA VOORAL ZO DOOR.
LOVE YOU!

----------


## SaidiaChickJr

Ik kan niet wachten op het vervolg en lange aub :grote grijns: 
En je heb zeker talent

XXXX :zwaai:

----------


## Dina_love_you

Ga pleas verder aub ik wil vervolg



vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg

----------


## zina1985

vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg
vervolg vervolg vervolg

----------


## SaidiaChickJr

Ewa moeten we zo lang wachten voor een vervolg :frons: 

Hallo k ken niet wachten :grote grijns: 


Nou waar blijft die vervolg8-)


en  :slik!:  

BOu k zal nog ff wachten  :haha:  

doeidoei  :zwaai:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door hafsa bouzi_ 
> *wow ik heb er gewoon geen woorden niet meer voor het word als maar beter ik kan niet wachten tot het vervolg neem gerust de tijd   *







 :wohaa:  de vervolg komt er zo snel mogelijk weer aan
 :knipoog:   :zwaai:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door Failouz_ 
> *MEID GA VOORAL ZO DOOR.
> LOVE YOU!*





 :knipoog:  TNX Luv Ya 2  :zwaai:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door SaidiaChickJr_ 
> *Ik kan niet wachten op het vervolg en lange aub
> En je heb zeker talent
> 
> XXXX*




Het vervolgje komt eraan maar niet zo groot, daar had ik niet veel tijd voor Sorry. maar de volgende wordt wel groot ok? 

 :wohaa:   :boogie:  ik heb talent  :knipoog:  

Doegggg  :zwaai:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door Dina_love_you_ 
> *Ga pleas verder aub ik wil vervolg
> 
> 
> 
> vervolg vervolg vervolg
> vervolg vervolg vervolg
> vervolg vervolg vervolg
> vervolg vervolg vervolg
> ...




Ok het vervolg komt eraan, bedankt voor jullie reacties

 :duim:  


doeggggg  :zwaai:

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door SaidiaChickJr_ 
> *Ewa moeten we zo lang wachten voor een vervolg
> 
> Hallo k ken niet wachten
> 
> 
> Nou waar blijft die vervolg8-)
> 
> 
> ...






Sorry ik kon gister niks plaatsen, maar nu wel, maar niet een te grote stuk maar de volgende wordt wel groot ok...


Wat betekent Bou k ???  :Confused:  



doegggg  :zwaai:

----------


## miss_moi20

hier komt het vervolgje::::::


jep oke is goed laterzz.tuuuuuut. 

Thuis aangekomen helpde ik ff in de keuken en toen ging ik naar mn kamer. Ik zal tog maar ff mn huiswerk maken en dan neem ik een lekkere douche. Voordat ik aan mn huiswerk kon beginnen ging mn mobieltje weer af. Ik zag dat het een prive nummer was maar tog nam ik op. Hallo? . Hallo? Dit is niet leuk meer, met wie spreek ik? .vertrouw hem niet wie niet? jij weet best wie ik bedoel ik probeerde zijn stem in me op te nemen maar het leek net of hij iets voor zn mond had, waardoor zn hele stem vervaagde. Ik weet niet wie je bedoeld egt niet. ik heb het over monier en zn vrienden monier? Hoezo wat is er met hem en hij heeft geen vrienden, hij is pas hierheen verhuist. hahahaha natuurlijk verteld hij de waarheid niet, hij heeft hier zat vrienden en hij woont hier al zn hele leven ok! Oke en wat dan nog? Wie ben jij omte zeggen dat ik uit zn buurt mot blijven? ik heb het beste met je voor, ik probeer je te beschermen hoezo? ..tuut..tuut.tuut. shit hij heeft alweer opgehangen. Nu weet ik in ieder geval dat het een man mot zijn. Zn stem was best zwaar. En alweer dwaal ik af naar youssef, zn stem was ook best zwaar. Telkens als hij mij wat vroeg of tegen mij praattte moest ik laachu om zn stem. 
dat was egt iets waar hij niet tegen kon en zei dan ik ben in de groei ja..hahaha het was egt een sgat van een gozer. ik kwam weer terug in de werkelijk heid en dagt na over wat diegene net tegen mij zei door de telefoon. mot ik voor monier oppassen? maar waarom? wie mot ik nou geloven? ik besloot morgu gelijk an monier de waarheid te vragen! 
nadat ik mn huiswerk gemaakt had en een douche had genomen viel ik in een diepe slaap.



ik beloof dat het volgende stuk groter wordt.... 


 :grote grijns:

----------


## SiHaM_00

> _Geplaatst door miss_moi20_ 
> *ik beloof dat het volgende stuk groter wordt.... 
> 
> 
> *


Is GoEd....Ik WaChT... :blij:

----------


## SaidiaChickJr

> _Geplaatst door miss_moi20_ 
> *Sorry ik kon gister niks plaatsen, maar nu wel, maar niet een te grote stuk maar de volgende wordt wel groot ok...
> 
> 
> Wat betekent Bou k ???  
> 
> 
> 
> doegggg *



srry een seltfout het moest zijn nou k :$

Zwaai:

----------


## SaidiaChickJr

> _Geplaatst door miss_moi20_ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ik beloof dat het volgende stuk groter wordt.... 
> 
> 
>  [/B]


ewa k hoop dat je je beloofte nakomt en snel aub :grote grijns: 
 :zwaai:

----------


## zina1985

ewa ik hoop dat er snel een vervolg komt!

beslama

boessa 

xxx

----------


## Mocro-Flower

Go Miss_moi20.. Go Miss_moi20..  :ole:  


BESLAMA . .  :kusgrijs:

----------


## hafsa bouzi

wow wow,ik kan niet meer wachten het word als maar beter  :Iluvu:   :Iluvu:

----------


## Gangsta_O.C

[GLOW=blue]waja schat ga snel verder met schrijven, appart verhaal 2zijdig maar mooi[/GLOW] 

Ik ben weg van verhalen en natuurlijk ook van deze...

wacht met smart

xxxxxx Ouafae

----------


## Ikrame-girl

EWA..........

HEY lieverd hoe is't?
Je verhaal is kappot  :plet:  goed he!!!  :wow:  
DUS GA SNEL VERDER.........

'K KAN NIE W8ENNNNNNNN....... 
MAARUH IK GA WEER SLAPEN 
BESLAMAAA...... EN VERGEET NIE HE


VERVOLG!!!  :grote grijns:

----------


## SaidiaChickJr

ik wacht en wacht en wacht maar

maar k zie geen vervolgje :frons: 

Waar blijst die dan mad

hahaha ga gauw verder hy is helemaallll

duimduimduimduimduimduimduimduimduimduimduim

doeidoei  :zwaai: petaf

----------


## SaidiaChickJr

hahahahah duim moest ook en duim zijn :S en petaf ook hahahah :d

----------


## Justsiham

[GLOW=deeppink]Heey meissie...nice story gurl..!!...Maar dus ik ben een nieuwe FAN...!!!.. :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: ..!!!...Ewa ga snel verder..!!...Groeten Siham..!![/GLOW]

----------


## miss_moi20

SORRY meiden voor mn late reactie, maar ik had het egt druk joh 
maar ik ben nu bezig met het hele verhaal op papier te zettten zodat jullie het in 1 keer kunnen uitlezen ok...

het zal er zo snel mogelijk komen........en al mn (nieuwe) fans  :duim:  
voor julie reacties



kusjes moi  :duim:

----------


## Justsiham

Is goed doe ma rustiig aan hooor.. :grote grijns: ..!!....groeten Siham...!!

----------


## miss_moi20

> _Geplaatst door Justsiham_ 
> *Is goed doe ma rustiig aan hooor....!!....groeten Siham...!!*




 :duim:  is goed maar ik zal me best doen om et zo snel mogelijk af te maken, want ik vin nie leuk jullie zo lang te laten w8ten......  :huil:  

nou tot binnen kort dan  :zwaai:

----------


## Justsiham

Aah wat lief.. :grote grijns: ...hihi...ThnQ schatje...!!...

C-ya later..Kussies Siham... :knipoog:

----------


## Dina_love_you

eey Meid ga snel Verder Ik kan haast niet meer wachten :grote grijns:  :grote grijns: 
Maar doe rustig aaan he neem je tijdDD 
Ik heb geen woorden meer voor dit verhaal je hebt echt talent
Ik hoop dat je nog meer andere verhalen gaat schrijven mohim
Thallah he ik wacht op je vervolg en ook je andere fans wachten dus doe rustig aan en haast je niet :Smilie:  :Smilie:  Thallah he

----------


## miss_moi20

TNX voor jullie begrip 
ik ga zo snel mogelijk verder...........bey

K.

----------


## xxjasminaxx

wajo echt mooi verhaal mijn ogen ziten helemaal vol met traan maar goed ga verder komt allemaal goed inshallah  :Wink:  doegg

----------


## miss_moi20

hoi allemaal....
sorry voor het lang duren maar nu komt et dan

maar jammer niet het hele verhaal.............daar had ik egt geen tijd voor Sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyy



He ik heb iets vernomen. oh wat dan? is et waar dat je helemaal niet pas hier bent komen verhuizen? hoe kom je daar nou bij? iemand vertelde me dat wie dan? daar gaat het nu niet om, het gaat erom of je tegen me hebt gelogen? waarom zou ik daar nou over liegen? ik weet het niet nee joh ik zou nooit tegen je kunnen liegen, diegene die dat zei heeft tegen jouw gelogen egt waar je mot me geloven ik weet het niet meer, het lijkt alsof iedereen tegen me liegt. Het spijt me maar ik weet nu niet wie ik moet geloven.. ik mot er nu vandoor ik spreek je nog wel ok? ok, maar layla egt waar ik zou nooit tegen je kunnen liegen egt waar Ik liep weg, maar waar was ik nou mee bezig? Ik geloofde iemand die iets door de telefoon zei terwijl deze jongen me leuk vind. Is het niet raar? Waarom geloof ik een onbekende boven deze spetter???..ik besloot om terug te gaan en mn excusses aan monier te geven, ik liep naar monier toe maar zag dat hij aan de telefoon zat ik liep steeds dichterbij , maar ik merkte dat hij me niet zag of hoorde. hij was met zn rug naar me gekeerd en was ckr diep in gesprekik kon mn nieuwschirigheid nier bedwingen en liep dichterbij om te horen wat hij zei. . Ik wou alweer weg gaan, totdat ik monier mn naam hoorde zeggen. He? Met wie praat hij over mij? Ik liep dichterbij en probeerde te horen wat monier allemaal zei. ik weet het niet joh, maar ik denk dat hij het is..wie anders?ja hij gaat haar straks alles vertellen, we moeten wat doen.ik weet ik weet niks overhaasten, maar wat als het straks te laat is?oke is goed, ik spreek je nog laterzz.
Ik liep snel weg, gelukkig zag hij me niet. maar over wie had ie het? Had ie et egt over mij? En wie is diegene die me steeds belt? Demmmh met de dag komen er honderden vragen bij.ik besloot naar huis toe te gaan en maar af wachten tot dat diegene me weer belt. Thuis aangekomen ging ik naar mn kamer en voor dat ik het wist ging mn telefoon af.  halllo? he, en heb je de waarheid gevraagd aan monier eh ja en hij zegt da t jij liegt en geloof jij em? ik weet het niet, mot ik jouw dan geloven? layla luister je mot egt uit hem buurt blijven ok ik blijf alleen uit hm buurt als je me verteld waarom anders niet oke oke ik heb iemand beloofd et niet te vertellen maar et kan niet anders oke ik luister jij zit midden in een afrekening en er zijn meer mensen bij betrokken dan dat je in de gaten hebt, en monier probeert jouw vertrouwen te winnen zodat hij ook een wapen heeft om et te gebruiken tegen zijn vijanden wie zijn zn vijanden dan? Ik snap et egt niet meer 
zn vijanden zn jouw broer en iedereen die van je houdt mn broer wie? youssef youssef maar die is er tog niet meer, jij liegt dat je barst. nee geloof me niks is wat et lijkt egt niet zelfs jouw eigen familie is er bij betrokken egt waar, maar meer kan ik je niet vertellen anders kom je sneller in de problemen layla beloof me dat je uit de buurt blijft van monier en zn vrienden beloof et me maar wie ben jij dan en hoezo zou ik je moeten geloven? ik ben je vriend verder mot je iedereen als je vijand zien en niet vertrouwen geloof me nou ik weet het niet, ik.. layla doe dit voor je broer anders is alles voor niks geweest tuut..tuut..tuut
shit wie is dit nou en hoe bedoeld hij anders is alles voor niks geweest? Wat? En wat bedoeld hij met niks is wat et lijkt??????? Ik was zo moe geworden dat ik in slaap viel, terwijl et net middag begon te worden. 

De hele dag heb ik geslapen zag ik op mn wekker. Het is alweer ochtend gelukkig is het zaterdag dus monier hoef ik niet te zien


doeggggggggggggggg ik schrijf binnen kort snel weer 


k.

----------


## miss_moi20

Ik ga hard aan mn vervolg werken maar als het te lang duurt dan  :traan1:  



khadija

----------


## miss_moi20

hoi allemaal....
sorry voor het lang duren maar nu komt et dan

maar jammer niet het hele verhaal.............daar had ik egt geen tijd voor Sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyy



He ik heb iets vernomen. oh wat dan? is et waar dat je helemaal niet pas hier bent komen verhuizen? hoe kom je daar nou bij? iemand vertelde me dat wie dan? daar gaat het nu niet om, het gaat erom of je tegen me hebt gelogen? waarom zou ik daar nou over liegen? ik weet het niet nee joh ik zou nooit tegen je kunnen liegen, diegene die dat zei heeft tegen jouw gelogen egt waar je mot me geloven ik weet het niet meer, het lijkt alsof iedereen tegen me liegt. Het spijt me maar ik weet nu niet wie ik moet geloven.. ik mot er nu vandoor ik spreek je nog wel ok? ok, maar layla egt waar ik zou nooit tegen je kunnen liegen egt waar Ik liep weg, maar waar was ik nou mee bezig? Ik geloofde iemand die iets door de telefoon zei terwijl deze jongen me leuk vind. Is het niet raar? Waarom geloof ik een onbekende boven deze spetter???..ik besloot om terug te gaan en mn excusses aan monier te geven, ik liep naar monier toe maar zag dat hij aan de telefoon zat ik liep steeds dichterbij , maar ik merkte dat hij me niet zag of hoorde. hij was met zn rug naar me gekeerd en was ckr diep in gesprekik kon mn nieuwschirigheid nier bedwingen en liep dichterbij om te horen wat hij zei. . Ik wou alweer weg gaan, totdat ik monier mn naam hoorde zeggen. He? Met wie praat hij over mij? Ik liep dichterbij en probeerde te horen wat monier allemaal zei. ik weet het niet joh, maar ik denk dat hij het is..wie anders?ja hij gaat haar straks alles vertellen, we moeten wat doen.ik weet ik weet niks overhaasten, maar wat als het straks te laat is?oke is goed, ik spreek je nog laterzz.
Ik liep snel weg, gelukkig zag hij me niet. maar over wie had ie het? Had ie et egt over mij? En wie is diegene die me steeds belt? Demmmh met de dag komen er honderden vragen bij.ik besloot naar huis toe te gaan en maar af wachten tot dat diegene me weer belt. Thuis aangekomen ging ik naar mn kamer en voor dat ik het wist ging mn telefoon af.  halllo? he, en heb je de waarheid gevraagd aan monier eh ja en hij zegt da t jij liegt en geloof jij em? ik weet het niet, mot ik jouw dan geloven? layla luister je mot egt uit hem buurt blijven ok ik blijf alleen uit hm buurt als je me verteld waarom anders niet oke oke ik heb iemand beloofd et niet te vertellen maar et kan niet anders oke ik luister jij zit midden in een afrekening en er zijn meer mensen bij betrokken dan dat je in de gaten hebt, en monier probeert jouw vertrouwen te winnen zodat hij ook een wapen heeft om et te gebruiken tegen zijn vijanden wie zijn zn vijanden dan? Ik snap et egt niet meer 
zn vijanden zn jouw broer en iedereen die van je houdt mn broer wie? youssef youssef maar die is er tog niet meer, jij liegt dat je barst. nee geloof me niks is wat et lijkt egt niet zelfs jouw eigen familie is er bij betrokken egt waar, maar meer kan ik je niet vertellen anders kom je sneller in de problemen layla beloof me dat je uit de buurt blijft van monier en zn vrienden beloof et me maar wie ben jij dan en hoezo zou ik je moeten geloven? ik ben je vriend verder mot je iedereen als je vijand zien en niet vertrouwen geloof me nou ik weet het niet, ik.. layla doe dit voor je broer anders is alles voor niks geweest tuut..tuut..tuut
shit wie is dit nou en hoe bedoeld hij anders is alles voor niks geweest? Wat? En wat bedoeld hij met niks is wat et lijkt??????? Ik was zo moe geworden dat ik in slaap viel, terwijl et net middag begon te worden. 

De hele dag heb ik geslapen zag ik op mn wekker. Het is alweer ochtend gelukkig is het zaterdag dus monier hoef ik niet te zien


doeggggggggggggggg ik schrijf binnen kort snel weer 


k.

----------


## miss_remix

more :grote grijns:

----------


## Batata24

net dathet zo spannend is, ga je stoppem... kom op dan

----------


## hafsa bouzi

:handbang:  wat een verthaal ik ben er verslaafd op meid je moet verder schrijven doe het voor je trouwe fan plieze  :frons:

----------


## miss_moi20

sorry meiden maar ik heb het egt druk met het voorbereiden voor mn nieuwe schooljaar etc. waardoor ik niet veel tijd heb om a8ter de computer te komen en als heb ik soms wel tijd dat wil er iemand anders weer a8ter snap je wat ik bedoel.. ik denk dat ik veel tijd zal hebben als voor iedereen de schooljaar weer is begonnen want dan heb ik de computer voor mezelf als ik vroeg vrij ben dus ik hoop dat jullie nog ff geduld zullen hebben.....

 :Wink:  k.

----------


## minatje

he, leuk verhaal! ga gauw verder  :nijn:

----------


## Ikrame-girl

heyyy 
ewa zied deryaaa ga verder echt pr8verhaal  :player:  
ik kan nie w8en op vervolg....  :boogie:   :Wink:  je hebt echt tallent ...
ma jah doe het op je gemak.... hoewel ik nie kan w8en  :ole:  


beslama thallah ferask  :zwaai: 

xxx=jes een nieuwe fan erbij  :Wink:

----------

